# Am I being detained?



## Frank S. (Apr 2, 2016)

Some of you may have seen this story. White male student wearing dreadlocks is stopped in a University hall by a black female student accusing him of "cultural appropriation". Interesting how people choose to make,push their points across these days. 
Unintended byproduct of diversity (as opposed to equality)..?
Black Student Who Confronted White Student Over Dreadlocks Is Being Investigated


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 2, 2016)

The aggressor should be kicked out of the campus and  face criminal charges in addition to be made to stand on a street corner with a sign that says "I am a dumbass"

Keep your fucking hands to yourself. It burns my ass when people like that think you can just grab someone.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 2, 2016)

Good thing she wasn't wearing a cop/security uniform!


----------



## Ares (Apr 2, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Keep your fucking hands to yourself. It burns my ass when people like that think you can just grab someone.



Agreed. And that she had the stones to say towards the end, "do not put your hands on me". 
Kudos to the guy for standing his ground and removing himself from the situation.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 2, 2016)

Damn, holmes, I dropped my cheeba watchin that hoe burn that wigga.


----------



## Brill (Apr 3, 2016)

That reporter who tried to talk to Trump wasn't treated this badly and filed charges for assault! It's ok because the guy is white. I bet someone in his family is a cop, others are Republicans, etc.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 3, 2016)

She would have only grabbed me once! After that, she would have known my intentions towards being left alone and her keeping her mouth closed.

The fact that she felt she could grab him and try to impose her will on him with impunity over a hairstyle is why we as a country are in trouble.


----------



## AWP (Apr 3, 2016)

Rachel Dolezal gets a pass? This is 20 types of hypocrite bullshit.

"Equality"....people want to talk about "equality"....


----------



## TH15 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yo girl. I needed a trigger warning explicitly stating that a violent altercation between two individuals of two different races would be occurring so that I could decide whether or not I could emotionally handle this situation and find my safe space. I'm so triggered!

That girl is a giant bitch.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 3, 2016)

Dreadlock boy is a pussy for not popping her in the mouth.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 3, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Dreadlock boy is a pussy for not popping her in the mouth.



Face first in the curb.


----------



## AWP (Apr 3, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Dreadlock boy is a pussy for not popping her in the mouth.



Could you imagine the assault charge he'd take? Prosecutors would go for third-degree manslaughter over a busted lip in this case.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 3, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Could you imagine the assault charge he'd take? Prosecutors would go for third-degree manslaughter over a busted lip in this case.



In this  SJA and PC world yeah. If you defend yourself from attack you go down also?

#bullshit


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 3, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Dreadlock boy is a pussy for not popping her in the mouth.



Nothing like hitting a woman to escalate the situation.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 3, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> In this  SJA and PC world yeah. If you defend yourself from attack you go down also?
> 
> #bullshit



Attack? Come on.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Racism is intended to be a two way street. Make no mistake, in this vid it is a one way street.


----------



## Brill (Apr 3, 2016)

His response:


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Attack? Come on.



What do you call it?

Don't put your hands on me. Simple


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 3, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> What do you call it?
> 
> Don't put your hands on me. Simple


You live your life by the code that if a woman puts her hands on you, she is attacking you? I tend to live by the code that I have enough self awareness to know when a woman is attacking me vs when she is doing something else.


----------



## AWP (Apr 3, 2016)

Not directing this at @TLDR20 but if you would hit a guy for laying hands on you, but not a woman....equality fail.

Our country wants the illusion of equality, but it damn sure doesn't want equality.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 3, 2016)

lindy said:


> His response:



This post event interview, filled in a nice view of what happened pre video, and how he was chased down a couple of flights of stairs to continue the confrontation. It seemed interesting that the interviewer, also seemed to be confrontational in her approach as well. I don't quite get how someone can attack someone else for how his/her hair is styled. There is no copyright infringement on hair styles. It seemed to me that the attacker, and it was an attack, felt comfortably empowered enough to take this confrontation to the point of verbal, and physical battery. Battery is touching someone without their permission, and this was beyond simple battery.. That she grabbed him and pushed him really surprised me. If he were to have done the same to his attacker, even in self defense, it might well have gone to the point of police action, and probably farther. Our society is not in a good place right now. Political correctness is not correct. YMMV.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> You live your life by the code that if a woman puts her hands on you, she is attacking you? I tend to live by the code that I have enough self awareness to know when a woman is attacking me vs when she is doing something else.



No I don't. You seem to have taken my words to far. Generally speaking I don't any random person grabbing me. My first reaction would be to pull away and attempt to create distance. From there we will see what happens.

I do, to have enough self awareness which it why I will see what happens after I disengage from the situation.

Nobody just randomly grabs you. Why? To argue about dreadlocks? Come on and get over it (her).


edit: @Red Flag 1 puts more context into this.  She chased him down stairs and continued on? Yeah awesome.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> What do you call it?
> 
> Don't put your hands on me. Simple



It is called battery: "an offensive touching; an offensive touching or use of force on a person without that person's consent."


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 3, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It is called battery: "an offensive touching; an offensive touching or use of force on a person without that person's consent."



I agree.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> You live your life by the code that if a woman puts her hands on you, she is attacking you? I tend to live by the code that I have enough self awareness to know when a woman is attacking me vs when she is doing something else.



I don't care who the fuck you are.

If a random asshole engages in a hostile conversation with me, then grabs ahold of me to stop me from leaving, and they aren't a sworn authority in the process of an investigation?  Their failure to comply with MY instruction of don't touch me will result in a distinct inability to manipulate the phalanges and distal portions of whatever extremities they choose to use the next time.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> I don't care who the fuck you are.
> 
> If a random asshole engages in a hostile conversation with me, then grabs ahold of me to stop me from leaving, and they aren't a sworn authority in the process of an investigation?  Their failure to comply with MY instruction of don't touch me will result in a distinct inability to manipulate the phalanges and distal portions of whatever extremities they choose to use the next time.



Yeah, cool, try that on some woman on a college campus and enjoy your time in jail. There was no assault in that video. If he would have hit her he would be the one in trouble.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 3, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Not directing this at @TLDR20 but if you would hit a guy for laying hands on you, but not a woman....equality fail.
> 
> Our country wants the illusion of equality, but it damn sure doesn't want equality.



Good point, but I wouldn't hit a guy for doing what that girl did. I'm a grown up, I don't solve my arguments with physical violence unless I am defending my life. There simply isn't an argument worth losing my freedom over.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah, cool, try that on some woman on a college campus and enjoy your time in jail. There was no assault in that video. If he would have hit her he would be the one in trouble.



Right, so preventing him from leaving by holding onto him, then physically pulling him back down the stairs isn't a legally defined form of assault and detention.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Right, so preventing him from leaving by holding onto him, then physically pulling him back down the stairs isn't a legally defined form of assault and detention.



There might be, but if he reared back and hit her it wouldn't matter.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone threatens to cut my hair off because they don't like (I was told to cut it the other day because it's waist length), and when I try to deescalate the situation by LEAVING feel the need to pull me so I almost fall down the stairs, they are getting at least a smack headed their way to get them to let go.  "I was physically threatened with mutilation, detained when I went to leave and felt afraid when I was almost pulled down the stairs.  I did what I had to to get away".


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Nothing like hitting a woman to escalate the situation.


If she's man enough to lay hands on him, then she needs to be man enough to defend herself.

She'd be arrestable in TX once she stopped him from leaving (or illegally detained him), likewise (in TX ) he could claim self defense once she stopped him from leaving.

The "I'm black and can do what I want to you because you are white"  shit needs to stop, to bad DoJ doesn't think white people have civil rights anymore.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 3, 2016)

If you look at the very end of the first video. The female asked the video taker why he/she was filming this. Right then the female's left hand goes to the camera's lens. It looked to be like she swatted the video taker away. Any thoughts on that, and the degree of empowerment she felt?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> There might be, but if he reared back and hit her it wouldn't matter.



You seem to think that the single and only physical action possible is to haul one off. 

Guess you never learned joint locks or control holds? I mean, it's not like she's already HANDS FUCKING ON.. oh wait, she is continously from the point where dread-bro tries to leave when he realizes he's attempting to have a discussion with an idiot... 

What does hands on mean to anyone with a modicum of training? *gee, you've given me a present.* Let me bend it in a direction out of design parameters, gaining compliance and getting you to turn around. Then I give you a helpful shove so that distance you wouldn't ALLOW ME TO HAVE, is MADE, and now I can exit stage right. 

Follow me at that point and attempt to continue, and that's when I pick up a brick.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> You seem to think that the single and only physical action possible is to haul one off.
> 
> Guess you never learned joint locks or control holds? I mean, it's not like she's already HANDS FUCKING ON.. oh wait, she is continously from the point where dread-bro tries to leave when he realizes he's attempting to have a discussion with an idiot...
> 
> ...



Bro I get it, you could have totally whooped this girls ass. I'm just saying dreads did the right thing and didn't. Sometimes being the bigger person is walking away.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Bro I get it, you could have totally whooped this girls ass. I'm just saying dreads did the right thing and didn't. Sometimes being the bigger person is walking away.


And sometimes people need to be taught it is NOT ok to bully and put their hands on other people because of the way they look.  You touch someone against their will and you should be prepared for the fact you may get hurt, whether it's a smack or just a pressure point release.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 3, 2016)

I look at like this...nothing is personal -- until it's personal...that is, someone puts their hands on you. Are there differing levels of assault and how they are met with ones ability to defend themselves...sure, all of us here know that.

She progressed the situation in a manner that should it have been done to her by someone else, chances are she would have probably reacted physically as was evidenced by her willingness to be physical in this encounter...which, by the way -- she was the aggressor.

Did he need to knock her nose off her face to the point she could blow in her own ear...not really. Would someone have been justified in physically stopping her...sure...to a limit.

Point is...people should never put their hands on anyone for any reason and not expect that someone may touch them back a little harder. People like her perpetuate the "PC'ness" that is destroying us as a nation. She has an issue with someone's hairstyle and feels she can confront them and give them her two cents and they simply have to take it. 

Not in my world...


----------



## policemedic (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah, cool, try that on some woman on a college campus and enjoy your time in jail. There was no assault in that video. If he would have hit her he would be the one in trouble.



The problem with using terms like assault, battery, etc. in this context is that each term has a distinct legal meaning that varies from state to state.  In the legal sense, they each have different defining elements that must be met to justify criminal charges, but also their use as descriptors of the actions someone took.  This disconnect is why these conversations often tend to be unproductive.  The common meaning we ascribe to these terms in normal discourse simply doesn't apply when we are examining potentially criminal conduct.

For what it's worth, if this occurred in my Commonwealth there was enough in the video to justify arresting the female.  She wouldn't have been charged with assault, however (we don't have battery as a formal criminal charge here).  I'd charge her with harassment as defined here:
*§ 2709.  Harassment.*

*(a)  Offense defined.--*A person commits the crime of harassment when, with intent to harass, annoy or alarm another, the person:

(1)  strikes, shoves, kicks or otherwise subjects the other person to physical contact, or attempts or threatens to do the same;

(2)  follows the other person in or about a public place or places;

(3)  engages in a course of conduct or repeatedly commits acts which serve no legitimate purpose;

(4)  communicates to or about such other person any lewd, lascivious, threatening or obscene words, language, drawings or caricatures;

Depending on where the investigation went, I might add other charges.  Harassment in PA is a summary offense; it's a very low-level charge.

I agree that the Camel Clutch would be overkill on the part of the white dude.  He has a right to defend himself but the force used must be proportional to what he's facing (which honestly, wasn't much).


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 4, 2016)

Is the dispute one of gender or size inequity?  Is the goal de-escalation or "proving a point"?

Would folks feel the same way if it was a black man accosting a white female?


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 4, 2016)

8654Maine said:


> Would folks feel the same way if it was a black man accosting a white female?



I would. That is a good question, too. Also notice, if you listen to the Caucasian kid discussing the incident in the video posted by RedFlag1, how different his speech and body language is. Maybe because I'm ESL, I notice a lot of Caucasian (some others too) folks affecting  a sort of "black" slang when addressing black people. Is this a way to try and relate to them? Or is it a (subconscious?) way of talking down to them?
As to the original video, it strikes me that these students may well be the first to be up in arms against police brutality (actual or perceived), but this particular female's actions (grabbing, standing in the way of the other student) would get most cops in various degrees of trouble if they were to do the same thing without probable cause.


----------



## Brill (Apr 4, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Bro I get it, you could have totally whooped this girls ass.



Trump supporter!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 4, 2016)

I was attacked by a black girl in 7th grade because I asked her to stop kicking the back of my desk. Her response "what white boy, I'll beat your white ass" I responded by standing up to leave the class room, as I was a hot headed shit back than and was in enough trouble for the year. I was always taught to never hit a girl even if she is hitting you, just take it and get the appropriate individual to deal with it. As I stood up out of my desk, this bitch attacked like a cornered cat and was all over my ass, scratching, pulling my hair, trying to gouge my left eye. The entire time I just tried to cover up and move to the door, and it wasn't until a felt her digging finger nail into my left eye, that I grabbed both of her wrists and hip tossed her into a wall, and walked out of the door, with her pursuing/attacking me all the way to the office. The vice principle actually witnessed her attacking me and me not doing anything back.

I told my story, explained what happened, several kids in the class gave statements that were inline with my explanation. The result, suspended for 3 days, ticket for fighting in school, booted from the track team. The girl who attacked me, in school suspension for 3 days and no ticket, no assault charges as I insisted and her mother attempted to sue the school for her daughter being assaulted. That same girl ended up in juvenile the next year for stabbing another girl with a writing pen.

So I can understand @TLDR20 comments, you're going to get punished for defending yourself from anyone (but definitely if its a girl) especially in a academic setting. That said, from that day forward I've taken the stance that I will never not defend myself from a female attack. Act like a man, you're gonna be treated like a man. Now in that specific situation in the video, hell no I wouldn't have knocked that chick out, I'd call her every disparaging thing in the book and walk right through her, but unless she actually attacked, than no she ain't eating my knuckles or getting her hand broke or any other crap. That all said, I'm 5'10" 215lbs dude that knows a little more about kicking ass than the average college dorks of today. That dude looked like a underdeveloped 9th grader who just finished getting baked.

My point being is everyone has to understand the punishment is real, and act accordingly to their comfortable size/skill levels. I wouldn't have been upset if dude in the video shoved girl across the hall and walked off. Someone my size, I'd might call a pussy. Either way administration/police will be investigating.

$.02


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I was attacked by a black girl in 7th grade because I asked her to stop kicking the back of my desk. Her response "what white boy, I'll beat your white ass" I responded by standing up to leave the class room, as I was a hot headed shit back than and was in enough trouble for the year. I was always taught to never hit a girl even if she is hitting you, just take it and get the appropriate individual to deal with it. As I stood up out of my desk, this bitch attacked like a corned cat and was all over my ass, scratching, pulling my hair, trying to gouge my left eye. The entire time I just tried to cover up and move to the door, and it wasn't until a felt her digging finger nail into my left eye, that I grabbed both of her wrists and hip tossed her into a wall, and walked out of the door, with her pursuing/attacking me all the way to the office. The vice principle actually witnessed her attacking me and me not doing anything back.
> 
> I told my story, explained what happened, several kids in the class gave statements that were inline with my explanation. The result, suspended for 3 days, ticket for fighting in school, booted from the track team. The girl who attacked me, in school suspension for 3 days and no ticket, no assault charges as I insisted and her mother attempted to sue the school for her daughter being assaulted. That same girl ended up in juvenile the next year for stabbing another girl with a writing pen.
> 
> ...



Agree - 100% - with Every. Single. Word.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Your post



When I was in middle school/junior high, two sisters rode my bus.  Not 'of color,' they were Poor White Trash, and tormented just about everyone.  They hunted weaker prey just like the freaking velociraptors on Jurassic Park.  They jumped me one day on the bus, and while trying to protect myself I accidently back-handed one of them.  I was the one who got in trouble despite the multiple witness statements, etc.  My mother was livid.  For the first time in my life she gave me carte blanche, said if I am ever jumped again, by anyone, I had better be the last one standing.  Fortunately, the situation never came up again.

I saw one of the sisters a few years ago bagging groceries in a local grocery store. I am not sure if she remembered me, but right then and there I felt like beating the ever-living stuffing out of her.

It's tough living in an environment that calls for "equality" but still says "XXXX are the weaker sex" and you need show deference.  Throw race into it and we are just fucked.  The ultimate no-win.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 6, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> I would. That is a good question, too. Also notice, if you listen to the Caucasian kid discussing the incident in the video posted by RedFlag1, how different his speech and body language is. Maybe because I'm ESL, I notice a lot of Caucasian (some others too) folks affecting  a sort of "black" slang when addressing black people. Is this a way to try and relate to them? Or is it a (subconscious?) way of talking down to them?



I have a black physician colleague who speaks as properly as a Midwest newscaster, yet regularly has people speaking to him in what he calls "idiot ebonics."

Another good friend, who is Indian, a Harvard Med School grad, and owner of the largest eye surgery clinic in his area, sometimes hears patients attempting what they imagine to be an Indian accent when talking to him.

_Why_ some people feel the need to do this is a good question for any psychs on the board.  I'm interested.


I, on the other hand, am likely not a high authority on "proper" speaking or the psychology behind it.  The following exemplifies what usually passes for oral communication when not addressing staff or patients:


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2016)

That video is hi-larious.  And so true.  In no other job can one use the "F" word in so many forms and ways, and almost all of them grammatically correct.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> I would. That is a good question, too. Also notice, if you listen to the Caucasian kid discussing the incident in the video posted by RedFlag1, how different his speech and body language is. Maybe because I'm ESL, I notice a lot of Caucasian (some others too) folks affecting  a sort of "black" slang when addressing black people. Is this a way to try and relate to them? Or is it a (subconscious?) way of talking down to them?
> As to the original video, it strikes me that these students may well be the first to be up in arms against police brutality (actual or perceived), but this particular female's actions (grabbing, standing in the way of the other student) would get most cops in various degrees of trouble if they were to do the same thing without probable cause.



It was George Carlin who pointed out that if you put a white guy with a bunch of black guys pretty soon the white guy would start talking like a black guy...but not the reverse.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> It was George Carlin who pointed out that if you put a white guy with a bunch of black guys pretty soon the white guy would start talking like a black guy...but not the reverse.



Actually, he would.  Or could.  About the only thing I remember from sociology a million years ago is Basil Bernstein's theory of language code.  That, and because I am a white male everything is my fault.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 6, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> I have a black physician colleague who speaks as properly as a Midwest newscaster, yet regularly has people speaking to him in what he calls "idiot ebonics."
> 
> Another good friend, who is Indian, a Harvard Med School grad, and owner of the largest eye surgery clinic in his area, sometimes hears patients attempting what they imagine to be an Indian accent when talking to him.
> 
> ...


Fuckin A


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 18, 2016)

Eating Tacos is Racist. | Breach Bang Clear

Eating Taco's is racist...


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Eating Tacos is Racist. | Breach Bang Clear
> 
> Eating Taco's is racist...



Time to ban Tuesday.....if they can pry the tacos from my cold, dead hands.

Molon labe.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 18, 2016)

Its actually a pretty well written article, I tend to agree with it.

Taco Tuesday's forever!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Time to ban Tuesday.....if they can pry the tacos from my cold, dead hands.
> 
> Molon *Labia*.



fixed it for ya.


----------

